# Trying to add a prep sink to a sandwich shop. Are there any alternative to a floor drain?



## simon li (Dec 17, 2015)

Trying to add a prep sink to a sandwich shop. Are there any alternative to a floor drain?

i don't want to drill the floor and create a floor drain.

Any suggestions will help.

God bless.

Simon


----------



## eloki (Apr 3, 2006)

Maybe you could try contacting a plumber.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

You don't say where you are so I am going with America.

The HD wants a sink and a floor drain put in by a licensed plumber who has been to city hall to pull a permit.

Nothing less will do if you want to pass an inspection.

mimi


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm not a plumber but I'm was a construction manager in another life.  The easy answer is no.  As the saying goes, $h!t flows down hill, as well as what drains out of a prep sink.  While an elaborate pump and tank system could be designed it would be very expensive compared to the cost of a standard install.  Why do you not want to drill the floor or otherwise do a standard install?


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

The HD requires an air break in the drain.  It could be possible to do this in a wall.  Contact your HD and a plumber. .


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Property owner may request for x-rays before coring the floor slab, it's an additional cost.  Most Stratas and newer buildings insist on it.

I understand about the HD's concerns about an "air gap", what 'They" (HD) are concerned about is the event of a sewer back-up: Contaminated water will enter the sink and/or ice machine and contaminate everything in it.  Fair enough, but the intelligent thing to do, and what they do around here (BC Canada) is insist on a back-up prevention device on each sink or ice machine.  It's just a simple one-way valve hooked up to each sink/ice machine drain. 

It's my understanding that California has some pretty wierd and stupid laws about "air gaps" and all that, while totally ignoring one-way valves.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Not just CA


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Here in MN you need an air gap and even then a P-trap on the end.  I can't really see much alternative to drilling unless the drain can go through a wall.  The air gap is probably non-negotiable just about everyone nowadays.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Uh, lol. I'm kind of curious what an "alternative" to a drain would be for a sink. You could rig up a space heater to run constantly to evaporate air out of the sink when you aren't using it. Maybe rig up a couple of hair blowers too. 

You could go to a hardware store, get a bucket, and pay a guy to bail water. 

What about an elaborate hose system that runs outside? Duct tape it to the floor and hope for the best. Maybe put a hazard sign up. 

Install the sink on wheels so it can be rolled outside and dumped. 

Attach large balloons to the pipes and empty outside as needed. 

Just trying to think outside the box for you. 

Seriously though...come on. Would the drain also have to be piped into the grease trap system as well? I don't see how to avoid that.


----------

